# goal tues-thurs



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Goal for this week (Tues-Sat) I will NOT email the Villiage Idiot (ex) for any reason........


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

Hehe I think that's a good goal!


----------

